# tasks 2.3.5



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I accidentally deleted tasks 2.3.5. Very much needed, someone send me the apk please!?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you in front of a pc? Odexed or deodexed? Stock? Btw, wtf is tasks. Apk?? Im sure i ca. Find it if you answer my? 's im just wondering where to look.... You can also find the bionic system dump lying around here somewhere.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Tasks is an app that is stock on bionic and Razr. No PC do everything on my phone. I've searched Mega load and all. Its also a widget.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, I believe its a gingerbread app compatible with all Motorola devices. I have a Razr, but its the same blur widget/app. I tried converting it to a user app in TiBu, but...... ya so I lost it. Thanks for your help if you are able too


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Here ya go
http://db.tt/YWe0iaDD


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Here ya go
> http://db.tt/YWe0iaDD


Thank you. Now all I need to do is is download drop it in system>apps and install right? And change permissions to 
Xx
X
X
Right? Its saying not installed. Any help on that?


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Also I think I need
Com.Motorola.blur.Widgets.tasks file as well

Edit: nvm on the other file. Still need help installing tho. Thanks


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

No need to install if its in /system. A reboot should take care of it.
permissions :
X-X-0
X-0-0
X-0-0

Where x is checked.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> No need to install if its in /system. A reboot should take care of it.
> permissions :
> X-X-0
> X-0-0
> ...


Ya I moved it to system>apps> and changed permissions and rebooted. Nothing. That's my confusion.


----------

